

Transparent, sprayable solar film developed at UCLA - replax
http://m.phys.org/news/2012-08-ucla-transparent-solar-game-changer.html

======
jws
Odd mobile site repost of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4772481> where
there is discussion

------
omegant
If it captures infrared, could it be used to recover energy lost as radiating
heat like house windows for example?

~~~
stephengillie
Could it be layered inside clothing, to generate power from body heat?

~~~
thirdhaf
Trace amounts perhaps. Generally speaking radiative heat scales as T^4 where
your temperature is measured on an absolute scale like Kelvin. In addition
most of the heat flux being radiated by a human falls in the the 10um range
which is somewhat difficult to detect and most certainly difficult to convert
to electricity.

In short, think microwatts.

~~~
eru
I guess there's more energy to be harvest from stretching and shaking your
clothing while you move.

------
GarrettVD
Very neat. It didn't really mention anything about production cost, but like
most new and exciting innovations, it could be a huge barrier.

------
crusso
TL;DR

The title of the article contains all of the useful info in it. Very
appropriate that it's a spray since it is likely vapor.

